# Patrolman Edward Wehe



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Patrolman*

*Edward A. Wehe*

Delaware County Courthouse and Park Police Department, Pennsylvania

End of Watch: Tuesday, November 5, 2013

*Bio & Incident Details*

*Age:* 57
*Tour:* 18 years
*Badge #* 80
*Military veteran*

*Cause:* Heart attack
*Incident Date:* 11/5/2013
*Weapon:* Not available
*Suspect:* Not available

· Leave a Reflection
· Add to My Heroes
· Update this memorial

Patrolman Edward Wehe suffered a fatal heart attack shortly after clearing the scene of a protest at the Delaware County Prison.

He had been dispatched to the prison to assist in removing the protesters, who had not obtained the proper permits to assemble. He was able to clear the scene after approximately four hours. He went to a local restaurant where he ran into his daughter and, while speaking with her, suddenly collapsed. His daughter immediately initiated CPR until medics arrived. He was transported to Riddle Memorial Hospital where he passed away.

Patrolman Wehe was a U.S. Navy veteran. He had served with the Delaware County Courthouse and Park Police Department for 18 years, and also served as a part-time officer with the Marcus Hook Police Department. He is survived by his daughter, granddaughter, fiancee, and brother.
​Please contact the following agency to send condolences or to obtain funeral arrangements:
Chief of Police Samuel S. Ziviello
Delaware County Courthouse and Park Police Department
201 W Front Street
Toal Building
Media, PA 19063

Phone: (610) 891-5000

Read more: http://www.odmp.org/officer/21866-patrolman-edward-a-wehe#ixzz2keH03gAH


----------



## Fuzzywuzzy (Aug 15, 2013)

RIP Brother Wehe.


----------



## wwonka (Dec 8, 2010)

R. I. P. Officer. 

Sent from my Galaxy S3.


----------



## ShmitDiesel (May 21, 2010)

RIP Officer Wehe


----------

